# King Betta, or female with...



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Would a King Betta or a female or even a few females be ok with some Buenos Aries tetras. The tank is 30 gallon and also has some cory cats. There's seven tetras and they won't eat betta food (tried it to make sure).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I've heard that Buenos Aires tetras were very aggressive. Hopefully, someone else can give you more info about them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well this isn't my tank it's my dads and he has a thing for plakats and females.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've also heard that they can be aggressive, I think they also eat plants in aquariums.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I've also heard that they can be aggressive, I think they also eat plants in aquariums.


Ya I've seen them eat lettuce. These guys just mind their own buisness. They've never made an attempt to attack the catfish.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well this isn't my tank it's my dads and he has a thing for plakats and females.


plackets are very aggressive and tent to kill everything in sight:|


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Splinter492 said:


> plackets are very aggressive and tent to kill everything in sight:|


That's true for every plakat but Kings. Kings have a very shy personality and get a long great with just about everything (so I've heard).


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

well not all kings... 

My king Richard didnt like the neons when I put him in the 20 g h planted tank. Hence the reason that I moved the neons out of there... but he ignores the ottos and seems to pay close attention to the cories.


----------

